# Random Questions



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

1. Tivoweb
I can't find a way to edit scheduled recordings from the Todo list like you can through the Tivo itself. Am I missing something or is this not possible?

2. Freesat
My parents have Freesat and are experiencing that problem with "Channels I Receive" where it doesn't keep the selected channels but simply resets to 'all ticked'. I seem to recall there being a solution but can't remember what it was. Anyone remember?

Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A reboot usally fixes number 2


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Cancel and set up again if you want to change them.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Went with Ozsat's suggestion. It worked


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I was referring to 1).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Riiiight. Sorry. My telepathy skills aren't up to scratch yet  Any idea why that functionality was not added? Is it difficult to implement or something? Just curious


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

No, not difficult. Probably never occured to the author that anyone would want to do it.


----------

